# Corporal Bryon Dickson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal*
*Bryon K. Dickson*
Pennsylvania State Police, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Friday, September 12, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 9/12/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Corporal Byron Dickson was shot and killed from ambush at the Blooming Grove Barracks in Pike County, at approximately 11:00 pm.

Corporal Dickson and another trooper were both outside of the barracks during a shift change when they were shot by an unknown assailant who remains at large.

Corporal Dickson served with the Pennsylvania State Police for seven years. He is survived by his wife and two sons.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Frank Noonan
Pennsylvania State Police
1800 Elmerton Avenue
Harrisburg, PA 17110

Phone: (717) 783-5599


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm questioning the timing and motivation of this, and whether it could be tied to a mooselimb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

